# K8 Grinder



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Well I was asked how I was getting on with it.

I'm getting on OK, still experimenting with pressures and pump acceleration. Here is a shot (excuse the resonance, I'm pushing this a little here and it is a prototype), I stopped it when blonding occurred and this profile is a new one I'm experimenting with.

Dose 16.7g, total extraction weight 44g, or 22g in each glass. Crema fine textured and persistent, extraction temperature 93.5. Taste, excellent and balanced. Coffee (one of my blends) Brazil, Sidamo, Bolivian and Mahndeling about 50%, 40% 30% 10%, all roasted together, which I don't normally do, only with certain coffees. Roast level medium dark. Roasted 3 weeks ago. lighting LED, colour balance not brilliant, fairly repesentative (perhaps slight yellowish cast).



















Photo shows crema after about 20-30s, left hand glass is standard 1oz shot-glass.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

How does that pull taste compared to a similar shot ground using the Mini?


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Interesting to hear the variations in the pump on your machine. Sounds like someone cutting some wood with a circular saw


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

jeebsy said:


> How does that pull taste compared to a similar shot ground using the Mini?


Tastes a lot better, looks a lot better and I couldn't down dose like that and get the same shot with the *Mini E*. Even though my Mini E burrs are probably near the end of their useful life. In fact I had been thinking of replacing them, as I have a new set of genuine burrs. I also always classed the Mini E as a Mid level prosumer. it has the name, but there are other grinders that do a good job for a lot less money. e.g. Eureka Mignon.

Interestingly I have asked to have a play with a brand new Eureka Zenith 65E Grinder....simply out of curiosity. I know what a Mini E can do, I know what this can do, the big Eureka is an interesting grinder in terms of it's spec and you never know, it might make a viable prosumer alternative to Mazzer. Also it might be able to be made quite a bit cheaper than a Mini E, but there's no point bothering if it's shite or not better than the Mini E. I should get it Tuesday and might well devote a little time to playing....which means I need to roast again tomorrow <sigh>. If the coffee meet comes off, I might well hang onto it, so people can try it and I can get some other opinions.</sigh>

Mazzer have held the high ground for a long time and it's always worth seeing if there are better alternatives for the coffee community. Now none of this relates to used grinders, or what's best, this is all about new grinders and what might work well....if it can be supplied cheaply enough.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Daren said:


> Interesting to hear the variations in the pump on your machine. Sounds like someone cutting some wood with a circular saw


Yeah well it shouldn't, pump should be near silent, but of course prototype has lots of vibration points, all being eliminated in the later machines. Although it's near silent when it's not being dicked around with pressure variations, just running at a constant pressure...you might as well call it a resonance finder....Tesla would have loved it.


----------



## jcheung (Mar 11, 2014)

What's the retention like Dave?


----------



## NickR (Jul 1, 2011)

"Tesla would have loved it"

Love your sense of humour and knowledge Dave. We've missed it.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

NickR said:


> "Tesla would have loved it"
> 
> Love your sense of humour and knowledge Dave. We've missed it.


Missed you guys as well, had a pm from Mellocat as well today, another blast from the past..... do you remember this Nick, I still laugh every time I see it.

http://coffeetime.wikidot.com/that-5am-feeling-humour

Also glad you liked the Tesla reference...he had some mad ideas....I just hope it doesn't create earthquakes and make my house fall down.

Jerry, as for grind retention...I don't really know, i've been told it isn't too much (a few grams?), but with the rate I make coffee, has not given me any problems....I will take my torch with me in a minute and see what I can see.


----------



## jcheung (Mar 11, 2014)

Thanks Dave. I'd also be interested in your thoughts on the 65E.

I'm thinking about replacing my Rocky in the mid to long term (I have other priorities at the moment) so I'm casually looking at alternatives.


----------

